# Fach Automatisierungstechnik



## Jakob95 (23 Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach Unterstützung (Nachhilfe) im programmieren mit Codesys.

Bin absoluter Neuling und muss für mein Studium eine Arbeit anfertigen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Januar 2022)

Jakob95 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach Unterstützung (Nachhilfe) im programmieren mit Codesys.
> 
> Bin absoluter Neuling und muss für mein Studium eine Arbeit anfertigen.


Und was bedeutet das? Was suchst du konkret?


----------



## Jakob95 (23 Januar 2022)

Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende und komme bei meiner Arbeit nicht mehr weiter.

Es handelt sich um ein Programmierung einer Geschirrspülmaschine.

Ich suche jemanden der mir online ein wenig unter die Arme greift, also Nachhilfe gibt.

Natürlich gegen Bezahlung.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Januar 2022)

Also du könntest deinen Code hier einstellen und man könnte mal drüber schauen oder du stellt konkrete fragen oder wenn du jemand suchst, der sich das mal vor Ort anschaut dann müsstest du noch deine PLZ angeben.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle hier konkrete Fragen stellen. Also was du nicht verstehst oder was nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Philipp12345 (26 Juli 2022)

Hallo ihr lieben,

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, muss eine Hausarbeit schreiben und habe leider keine Vorkenntnisse in SPS. Die Arbeit, eine Autowaschanalge ist in Ablaufsprache zu programmieren.

Ist zufällig jemand aus Oberösterreich Bezirk Gmunde oder in der Nähe im Forum anwesend. Würde hier wirklich dringend Hilfe benötigen um das Programm grundlegend zu verstehen.

LG und danke für eure Rückmeldungen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (26 Juli 2022)

Philipp12345 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben,
> 
> ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, muss eine Hausarbeit schreiben und habe leider keine Vorkenntnisse in SPS. Die Arbeit, eine Autowaschanalge ist in Ablaufsprache zu programmieren.
> 
> ...


Schreibe doch Deine konkreten Fragen.

Nebenbei: Was heißt "keinerlei Vorkenntnisse"? Du mussste ja schon Unterricht oder Vorlesungen zum Thema gehabt haben. Oder machst Du eine Ausbildung in Autokosmetik?


----------



## Philipp12345 (26 Juli 2022)

Autokosmetik? Was ist das für eine Frage? Ich studiere Maschinenbau und stehe jetzt im Fach Automatisierungstechnik vor der Aufgabe eine Autowaschanlage zu programmieren. Und keinerlei Vorkentnisse heißt das ich in meinem vorherigen Berufsleben keine Schnittmengen mit SPS Programmierung gehabt habe. Unterricht nein, Selbststudium von Literatrur ja, nur leider ist hier oft das Problem dass es nicht so verständlich ausgedrückt wird, oder man das  Geschriebene nicht richtig versteht. Meine Frage war eben auch ob jemand aus meiner Nähe hier anwesend ist dass mann sich vielleicht direkt austauschen kann.

Fragen:
1. Die Betriebsbereitschaft wird mit einer Leuchtschrift (T1 und T2) gekennzeichent "EInfahrt"
2. Die Waschposition wird mit einer Lichtschranke L1 abgesichert, wird die Schranke unterbrochen schaltet die Anzeige auf "Stopp"
3. Fährt man zu weit, wird eine zweite Lichtschranke L2 unterbrochen, die Anzeige soll auf "Zurück" umschalten.
usw..

Habe schon einige Abläufe (Aktion, Transition, Qualifizierer) versucht, leider immer ohne Erfolg.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Juli 2022)

Philipp12345 schrieb:


> Habe schon einige Abläufe (Aktion, Transition, Qualifizierer) versucht, leider immer ohne Erfolg.


Was für eine Steuerung/Software... Zeig mal Screenshots von dem was du schon hast.


----------



## Philipp12345 (26 Juli 2022)

Codesys V2.3 müssen wir verwenden. Das habe ich mal geschrieben.


----------



## Jakob95 (26 Juli 2022)

Hallo Philipp, ich habe es zusammen mit meinen Kommolitonen in einer WA Gruppe diskutiert und auch geschafft. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## PN/DP (27 Juli 2022)

Wie kann eine Hausarbeit verlangt werden in einem Thema das nie unterrichtet wurde???


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juli 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wie kann eine Hausarbeit verlangt werden in einem Thema das nie unterrichtet wurde???


Finde schon das man das von einen Angehenden Ingenieur 
verlangen kann, sich mal in ein Thema und eine leichte Aufgabe
einzuarbeiten. Eine Hochschule ist ja schließlich keine Grundschule.


----------



## ducati (27 Juli 2022)

Philipp12345 schrieb:


> Fragen:
> 1. Die Betriebsbereitschaft wird mit einer Leuchtschrift (T1 und T2) gekennzeichent "EInfahrt"
> 2. Die Waschposition wird mit einer Lichtschranke L1 abgesichert, wird die Schranke unterbrochen schaltet die Anzeige auf "Stopp"
> 3. Fährt man zu weit, wird eine zweite Lichtschranke L2 unterbrochen, die Anzeige soll auf "Zurück" umschalten.
> usw..


Geht schonmal damit los, dass das keine Fragen sind.🤔


----------



## sonny3011 (27 Juli 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Finde schon das man das von einen Angehenden Ingenieur
> verlangen kann, sich mal in ein Thema und eine leichte Aufgabe
> einzuarbeiten. Eine Hochschule ist ja schließlich keine Grundschule.


Es wird ja mit Sicherheit auch niemand mit der Aufgabe allein gelassen. Irgendjemand in den Kursen hat immer schon etwas Erfahrung mit Programmierung gesammelt und kann dort weiterhelfen. Ebenso habe ich eigentlich immer die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Dozenten jederzeit Hilfsbereit sind, wenn ein lernwilliger Student mit Fragen auf sie zu kommt.


----------



## Philipp12345 (27 Juli 2022)

Danke für die netten Rückmeldungen, habe schon gesehen dass dieses Forum nicht der richtige Kanal für sachkundige Hilfe ist. 
Ich wünsche allen noch alles Gute.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 Juli 2022)

Philipp12345 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen noch alles Gute.


Danke, dir auch 

PS:
Leider war keine Frage erkennbar.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juli 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> PS:
> Leider war keine Frage erkennbar.


Dann müssen wir das auch genau nehmen:
“Leider war keine *sachkundige *Frage erkennbar.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Juli 2022)

Philipp12345 schrieb:


> Danke für die netten Rückmeldungen, habe schon gesehen dass dieses Forum nicht der richtige Kanal für sachkundige Hilfe ist.
> Ich wünsche allen noch alles Gute.


Da hast du völlig recht. Versuch es auf Hausaufgabenhilfe.de oder .at


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 Juli 2022)

Philipp12345 schrieb:


> Danke für die netten Rückmeldungen, habe schon gesehen dass dieses Forum nicht der richtige Kanal für sachkundige Hilfe ist.
> Ich wünsche allen noch alles Gute.


Jetzt stecke nicht gleich den Kopf in den Sand.

Wenn Du Deine Aufgabe und den Deinen aktuellen Bearbeitungsstand hier nachvollziehbar darlegst, bekommst Du auch sachkundige Hilfe. 

PS: Wie beim Kochen hängt das mögliche Ergebnis von den Zutaten ab. Mit Wasser alleine wird das nichts.


----------



## Salli1991 (28 Juli 2022)

Oh man, wer solche Fragen stellt kann auch keine richtigen Antworten bekommen^^.....
Das ist ja so, als ob ich zu einem Therapeuten gehe und auf die Frage mit wie es mir geht mit "geht so" antworte. Da kann der Therapeut noch so qualifiziert sein, mit so einer Antwort kann auch er nichts anfangen.



> Fragen:
> 1. Die Betriebsbereitschaft wird mit einer Leuchtschrift (T1 und T2) gekennzeichent "EInfahrt"
> 2. Die Waschposition wird mit einer Lichtschranke L1 abgesichert, wird die Schranke unterbrochen schaltet die Anzeige auf "Stopp"
> 3. Fährt man zu weit, wird eine zweite Lichtschranke L2 unterbrochen, die Anzeige soll auf "Zurück" umschalten.
> usw..



Das sind Vorgaben. Vorgaben für die Erfüllung der Aufgabe. Deine Frage sollte beinhalten, wo du an welcher Stelle nicht voran kommst. Und was du ggf. schon verstanden und/oder geschafft hast. 
Ich finds immer wieder erstaunlich wie viele Studenten der Meinung sind, dass wildfremde Menschen ihnen bei jeder noch so kleinen Aufgabe freudig unter die Arme greifen. Frei nach dem Motto "Ich bin König, tut was ich sage!". Du bist hier, weil du nicht weiter kommst und etwas von uns möchtest. Dann erwarten wir auch, dass du deine Problemstellung vernünftig ausformulieren kannst. Wir können nicht erahnen, wo du Probleme oder ggf. Verständnisprobleme hast. Das musst du uns schon mitteilen.


----------



## knabi (28 Juli 2022)

Zitat:

"Die Generation Z meldet sich krank, wenn ihr etwas nicht gefällt. Zudem gelten sie als sensible Zeitgenossen, die mit Kritik und Fehlschlägen schlecht umgehen können. Diese Kombination ist für Personaler und Chefs eine Herausforderung. Kein Wunder, dass Vertretern der Generation Z der Ruf vorauseilt, nur begrenzt belastbar und nicht besonders leistungsbereit zu sein." Zitat Ende.

Gute Nacht, wenn das die Fachkräfte von morgen sind....

@Philipp12345: Nicht gleich eingeschnappt sein, hier will Dir keiner was Böses. Der Umgangston ist rauh, aber herzlich!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## maxder2te (31 Juli 2022)

Philipp12345 schrieb:


> Danke für die netten Rückmeldungen, habe schon gesehen dass dieses Forum nicht der richtige Kanal für sachkundige Hilfe ist.
> Ich wünsche allen noch alles Gute.


Verurteile nicht das Forum dafür, dass es dir nicht die Lösung präsentiert. Der Harte Kern hier sind Leute die sich täglich mit industriellen Fragestellungen beschäftigen müssen.

Für Uni-Hausarbeiten war und ist immer noch die eigene Kollegenschaft der beste Diskussionsrahmen. Die haben auch eher Zeit und Motivation, und sind ggf. In das Thema mehr eingearbeitet.
Mit AS wird dir hier fast keiner helfen können, da sie draußen meiner Erfahrung nach sehr geringe Bedeutung hat.


----------

